# Scholl Concepts S20 Blue High End Medium Cutting Compound



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I have been looking at this compounds since I am mostly doing onesteppers and then with Menzerna PO203S but I love, like the most of you, to test new products.
I have Scholl S17 but sometimes I would like something a little less abrasive and more gloss and here is where S20 started to be very interesting.

So, what are your opinion? I know that S20 is not a very common polish on DW, well on any internet forum tbh.

It says it have cut 3 out of 6 and gloss is 6 out of 6. So just a little more cut then 
S30+ and little less cut then S17 but more gloss then the last one.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I would also like to know this the scholl numbers are confusing
I have s30+ which leaves cracking results but I want more cut so do I get s3 or s17 they both seem to have the same cut and gloss
I've not seen s20 before though


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Jdudley90 said:


> I would also like to know this the scholl numbers are confusing
> I have s30+ which leaves cracking results but I want more cut so do I get s3 or s17 they both seem to have the same cut and gloss
> I've not seen s20 before though


S17 have more cut then S30+ and S3+ have more cut then S17+. And S20 fits in right between S17 and S30+; the higher the number the less abrasive is the product

But I think that S20 should be a great onestepper but before I take the plunge I would like to have some input.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

If you like working with s20 and get more cut work with the SSP pad or the wool pads.
the s20 plus purple foam pad is a very good combo for mild cut[but great looking finish] on soft sticky paint,
that polish was made to "deal" with sticky paint.
its of course all depends on the paint hardness and condition.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

ronwash said:


> If you like working with s20 and get more cut work with the SSP pad or the wool pads. the s20 plus purple foam pad is a very good combo for mild cut[but great looking finish] on soft sticky paint, that polish was made to "deal" with sticky paint. its of course all depends on the paint hardness and condition.


Thanks a lot, mate. When you say "mild cut", do you just mean it's a good combo for enhancement details, ie just light swirls or will it remove medium swirls and yet maintain a great gloss? Yes, I know its very paint dependant 

But it sounds like a great polish though :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Porta said:


> Thanks a lot, mate. When you say "mild cut", do you just mean it's a good combo for enhancement details, ie just light swirls or will it remove medium swirls and yet maintain a great gloss? Yes, I know its very paint dependant
> 
> But it sounds like a great polish though :thumb:


Med swirls will be remove no problem at all,
i ment its not a cutting compound like a s2 orange or s3..
because with the ssp pad it cuts really nice..
of course its very much depending on the pad of choise,like all scholl very dynamic polishes.
this polish playground is mid cut +-.
the finish thats i got from it is absolutely stunnig,yet it cuts quickly and cleanly.
i like it alot.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes, I know it's a medium compound - not a heavy compound. I have heard its easy to remove and works great on problem paints as well. If it cuts more then S30+ and leaves the same shine then it's a great product. Are you only using it with a rotary?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Never got a chanse using it with a DA machine,
it leaves an amazing shine,its a very clean polish.
i really got amazing finishes from it,
i have a car to do next week,
im thinking of going with da and scholls orange foam pad for last stage.
as you can see im still learning the product,
but till now im getting some great results from it.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Any luck with S20 on the DA, ronwash?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Porta said:


> Any luck with S20 on the DA, ronwash?


Not yet unfortunately mate,
i will,i just didnt work for a while.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

as i was the first in the UK to receive S20 Blue for testing i can safely say it is one of my favourite scholl polishes especially for sticky paint but not only this type....works just as all other Scholl polishes with pressure being the key....it does contain slightly more lubricant than others which doesnt mean you can work it longer but for the purpose of the sticky,soft paint syndrome....I have tested it on both Rotary and DA and both yield stunning results....check the links below.....you will see it is just as versatile as all other SC polishes in the range....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=248532

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256041


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I will place a order tomorrow.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Porta said:


> I will place a order tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Did you post a review mate? I would like to read how did you get along with it? My S17 just arrived but after reading this thread, I am thinking of sending it back and getting some S20 Blue instead as I do have "sticky" paint and I want to take the least aggressive approach for now.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Looks like it similar to Sonax Perfect Finish.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Flakey said:


> Did you post a review mate? I would like to read how did you get along with it? My S17 just arrived but after reading this thread, I am thinking of sending it back and getting some S20 Blue instead as I do have "sticky" paint and I want to take the least aggressive approach for now.


I just settled with Sonax Perfect finish since I got it localy.


----------

